# A Great DCC Book Everyone Should Buy



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello forum friends- 

As recommended in another thread, it might be interesting to list favorite DCC books and links.  I'll start the thread with a few of my favorites. 

Books: 
Digital Command Control - the comprehensive guide to DCC (Paperback) 
by Stan Ames (Author), Rutger Friberg (Author), Loizeaux. Edward (Author) 
Publisher: Tried and True Trains (July 1998) 
ISBN-10: 9185496499 
ISBN-13: 978-9185496495 

The DCC Guide (Paperback) 
by Don Fiehmann (Author) 
Publisher: Kalmbach Publishing Company (October 2007) 
Language: English 
ISBN-10: 0890246769 
ISBN-13: 978-0890246764 

Links: 
Tony's Train Exchange - Tony's DCC Primer 
http://www.tonystrainexchange.com/tonystips/dccprimer/index.htm 

Matthias Manhart - Various DCC Decoder Installations 
http://www.beathis.ch/lgb/umbau.html 

Arnold's Train Web - Interesting DCC projects for largescale trains 
http://atw.huebsch.at/index.htm 

Feel free to tack on your own favorites... 

Best regards, 
Bob


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Heres 2 more.. 

DCC Made Easy ( Paperback ) 
by Lionel Strang ( Author ) 
Publisher: Kalmbach Publishing Company 

DCC Projects & Applications ( Paperback ) 
by Mike Polsgrove ( author ) 
Publisher: Kalmbach Publishing Company 

BulletBob


----------



## wedressler (Feb 18, 2008)

Bob-thanks for posting the useful links. I have two handcars and a speeder for decoder installs . Arnold's speeder page notes a capacitor is needed to get past plastic LGB turnout frogs... I suspected this might be a problem. However the site really doesn't describe how these are wired. It looks like he uses a few to get the 6.6uf he specifies. Can you amplify how to do this. Also he appears to have a free VW motor soundfile...neat! 
Bill


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill, 

Where is this Arnold's Speeder Page?? 

BulletBob


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Bill- 

This topic was discussed a few months ago on MLS. 

Here's the link: 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...rumid/34/postid/35050/view/topic/Default.aspx 
Here is a quick synopsis: 
1. In general, the bigger the capacitor, the better the performance. Remember, larger capacitors require longer charging times. 

2. You will need to install a current limiting resistor to limit the "in rush" charging current for the capacitor. To allow the capacitor to bypass the resistor when dumping current back into the decoder, use a diode. (See the attached schematic.) 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/rwbrashear/DCC/Decoder_Capacitor_062408.JPG 

The RC time constant dicates the charging time for the capacitor. In other words, the smaller the resistor (or capacitor) value, the quicker the charging time. The capacitor is 95% charged after three RC time constants. Since the discharge bypasses the resistor, the decoder impedance (a function of the total decoder load, including the processor, motors, lights, etc.) will determine how long the capacitor can supply power. The capacitor will discharge over 60% of its charge in one RC time constant time period. 

3. If you have trouble programming the decoder, add a SPST switch to disconnect the capacitor from the decoder. 

4. For NMRA color coded decoders, use the V+ (blue wire) for the positive voltage. 
A similar installation can be detailed on page #44 of the current Zimo MX-690 manual. 

http://www.zimo.at/web2007/pdf/MX69MX690E.pdf 

The Zimo design is basically the same, but they offer a few interesting changes/additions: 
1. They recommend a resistor across the V+ and GND terminals. This resistor will discharge the capacitor if the locomotive is removed from the rails. 
2. Zimo specifies a 68 ohm, 3W resistor in parallel with the diode. 
3. They also add a choke coil. ("Chokes" or inductors resist quick changes in current flow.) 

To facilitate service mode programming, some newer decoders allow the user to press a function key to disable the capacitor circuit. I recommend adding a SPST switch to disable the capacitor circuit if your decoder does not support this feature. 

Good luck! 

Best regards, 
Bob


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Bob- 

Here is the speeder page... 
http://atw.huebsch.at/Modell/G-Spur/Speeder.htm 

Best regards, 
Bob


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 

Thanks for the link to the speeder page.. I have 2 of those speeders & will be putting decoders in both.. I will try to solve the pick-up problem with trailers like I use to see on the local railroad.. 

BulletBob


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello again forum friends- 

Here is another useful link: 
http://www.zimo.at/web2007/content/anwendungstipps.htm 

You'll need to translate, but there are very professional decoder installations documented on the link. 


Gartenbahn Database 
http://gbdb.info/ 
(Lot of pictures and spare parts downloads for LGB...and other manufacturers, too!) 

LGB Knowledge Database (thanks to Silvergate Distributors for their continued hosting of this information) 
http://silvergatedistributors.com/content/know_database/know_database.htm 
(This link is especially helpful for those researching the LGB 'serial versus parallel' issue.) 

LGB Exploded Parts Diagrams 
http://www.gartenbahn.at/g_spur/downloads/lgb.htm 
(There are also some other goodies available for download.) 

LGB Product Library 
http://products.lgb.de/produkt.nsf/psucheEC 
(Searchable...make sure to check the 'include Museum products' box for a more thorough archive search.) 

Best regards, 
Bob


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Bob 

Thanks for including my book amoung those you feel are useful. We had a lot of fun writing it and it appears to have stood the test of time. 

If I might be so bold I might add one other large scale site that has a lot of useful information hosted by another forum participant. 
http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips....gescale/"]http://www.tttrains.com/largescale/


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By StanleyAmes on 09/08/2008 3:45 PM
Bob 
Thanks for including my book amoung those you feel are useful. We had a lot of fun writing it and it appears to have stood the test of time. 
If I might be so bold I might add one other large scale site that has a lot of useful information hosted by another forum participant. 
http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips.html 
Stan Ames 
http://www.tttrains.com/largescale/




Ha....Stan.... 

Great opportunity to jump in here. 

I bought a few more books on DCC, both in English and in German, after I bought yours, but I must say - yours is definitely the best. 
Even though I know a fair bit about DCC now, I still refer to your book occasionally whereas the other DCC books sit on the shelf. 

So.......when are you going to publish an update ????? 

A few things have happened that are not covered in the book, like railcom, asymmerical braking, Lenz's concept of operating over dirty track and others, I'm sure, that would make an upissue worthwhile. 

The original book was published in co-operation with NMRA, don't they think it's about time, 10 years later, to do an update? Especially since the original book has been out of print for quite a while. 


Regards, Knut


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Stan- 


Thanks for including my book amoung those you feel are useful. We had a lot of fun writing it and it appears to have stood the test of time. 



When I started with DCC, a friend recommended this book as a DCC primer. I had tons of questions and he was right to suggest the book would be helpful. Once you understand the basics, it really doesn't matter whether you read about largescale DCC, H0 scale DCC, etc. It's all the same. 


If I might be so bold I might add one other large scale site that has a lot of useful information hosted by another forum participant. 
http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips....he GIRR to the list.
Best regards,
Bob


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Good afternoon- 

Here are a few links for computer/DCC integration: 

JMRI - Java Model Railroad Interface (Freeware to run and program trains) 
http://jmri.sourceforge.net/ 

SPROG II DCC Programmer Interface (USA Site) 
http://bbmgroup.home.comcast.net/~bbmgroup/sprog/index.html 

Railroad and Company Software (Control your DCC layout with your computer) 
http://www.freiwald.com/ 

Stellwerk Software (Original software developer for MTS PC and the MTS PC Programming module) 
http://www.stellwerk-software.de/ 
Juergen Schwarz now offers Stellwerk 2001 and Stellwerk Easy. The latter is compatible with MTS II. 

Best regards, 
Bob


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello again- 

Of course, MLS is a great place to go for DCC information. However, there are also some very nice forums which specialize in particular DCC brands. If you are having trouble getting an answer here, try one of these forums! (Of course, remember to post the information back here, too!) 

Massoth 
http://forum.massoth.com/ 

NCE 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/NCE-DCC/?yguid=158906585 

Digitrax 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Digitrax/ 

Zimo 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Zimo-DCC/?yguid=158906585 

Lenz 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/DigitalPlusbyLenz/ 

Best regards, 
Bob


----------

